# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Sưu tầm các cơ chế tự động điều khiển cơ

## Tuấn

Kính các bác, em lập thớt này để mọi người cùng nhau sưu tầm các cơ chế tự động mà phần cơ có vai trò chính ( ví dụ như cái máy khâu đạp chân ý ạ )

1 Bơm nước tự động Rampump

Con này người ta thả xuống suối, nó có thể dùng tác động của dòng chảy để bơm nước lên đồi. Hay phết ạ



Cơ cấu đơn giản, có cả phần chống sốc, cực pờ rồ, được phát minh ra cách đây hơn 200 năm roài  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, Gamo, thuhanoi, vusvus

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái này hay không kém có thể được phát minh trước hơn nữa

bonus thêm cô gái xinh tươi

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Độ cao cũng khá ấn tượng ạ :



Bơm được lên cao 100m và đi xa 5km, cao hơn cái cụ Thuhanoi roài nhá, chỉ thua cái cô xinh tươi thui ợ  :Cool:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Uh nhỉ không xem kỹ - mà nó mà đặt như mình thì nó cũng không lên được tẹo nào  :Big Grin: 
Nó nhờ áp từ cái supply tank đặt trên thượng lưu khá là cao
cái của ông bà mình nhờ dòng chảy

----------


## vusvus

cái cơ cấu rampump hay quá ạ. các bác có cơ cấu nào nữa post lên cho ae cùng ngâm cứu

----------


## CKD

Cái bơm của cụ Tuấn đưa lên, em nhớ hồi bé tẹo có đọc báo.. và có sử dụng.
Về nguyên lý chính xác thì không dám phân tích, nhưng chỉ cần có nước chảy.. là sẽ bơm được. Và dòng chảy càng mạnh thì lực bơm càng mạnh.

Nguyên lý thì tạm mô tả thế này, chẵng nhớ nổi nó thuộc định luật gì.
- Dòng nước chảy nhẹ trong ống...
- Đạt được tốc độ nhất định thì van lưu lượng đóng lại.
- Dòng nước theo quá tính (có động năng), bị dồn ép và nén lại. Áp lực tức thời cao nên mở van áp lực chảy vào trong bình chứa, nén khối không khí bên trong.
- Cân bằng áp lực với bên trong bình chứa thì van áp lực đóng lại.
- Dòng nước bị cản, và áp lực cao không thể chảy nữa, động năng dần mất đi.
- Van lưu lượng lại mở ra và dòng nước lại chảy tiếp. Chu trình lại tiếp tục.
- Trở lại nước & không khí bị nén trong bình.. sẽ nén nước (bơm) lên cao hơn.

Không biết nguyên lý như vậy có đúng không nhỉ cụ Tuấn hói?

----------

Gamo

----------


## thuhanoi

Hẳn không ít lần các bác cưỡi con xe Mazda vi vu trên đường nhưng ít ai nghĩ có thể đó là một chiếc xe sở hữu 1 động cơ đặc biệt độc quyền của Wankel. Hiện Mazda đã dừng sản xuất loại này sau mấy chục năm trung thành do sự không phổ biến của nó. Nó sở hữu sức mạnh cao hơn động cơ truyền thống nếu cùng kích thước do nó thục hiện được 4 thì trong 1 vòng quay của pitton. Hi, có khi độc quyền cũng đem lại cái chết nhanh nhỉ  :Big Grin: 
Mời các bác xem video hoạt động của nó:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Wankel thất bại them em nghĩ nguyên nhân không phải đơn giản là "không phổ biến"
Wankel ưu điểm nổi bật nhất là tỷ lệ công suất/khôi lượng. Nếu xét trong dòng họ đốt trong thì lúc ra đời, nó là đỉnh cao công nghệ. Nhưng..
Wankel nhược điểm lớn nhất ở khâu bảo trì bảo dưởng, rất khó khăn để có thể phục hồi động cơ này. Nếu nói động cơ đốt trong kiểu truyền thống, phun xăng, phun xăng trực tiếp thì như ở VN ta.. đâu đâu cũng có thể phục hồi. Ngoài việc linh kiện có sẳn thì đồ nghề cũng không yêu cầu gì đặc biệt. Việc xoáy nòng, lên cốt quá là đơn giản. Trong khi Wankel mà mòn thì.. ôi thôi...

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## CKD

Không cần vẽ, không cần lập trình.. chỉ cần điện & con người là đủ

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Vụ cái bơm được thiết kế từ 200 năm trước mà nhiều nguyên lý của nó bây giờ người ta vẫn dùng.

Cái van chặn gây áp suất nước dội ngược lại giống như cơ chế chỉ cho không khí thoát ra mà chặn nước lại ở một số thiết bị hiện đại. Nguyên lý này giống giống trong cái bơm. Ví dụ các bác muốn cho nước đi qua mà không khí ở lại thì mình làm cái si phông như ở toa lét là xong. Còn muốn không khí đi qua mà nước ở lại thì còn đơn giản hơn, kiếm cái ống, côn đầu trên lại, bên trong thả viên bi sắt. Đường kính viên bi nhỏ hơn đường kính trong của ống và lớn hơn cái lỗ côn bên trên là được. Khi không khí đi qua khe hở giữa viên bi và thành ống thì không có gì sảy ra cả. Nhưng khi nước dâng lên thì nước đẩy viên bi sắt nổi lên chẹt luôn vào cái lỗ côn. Vậy là nước bị chặn lại rồi ạ.

Mới đầu em cũng thắc mắc viên bi sắt nặng thế thì nước có đẩy nó nổi lên được không ? thử phát biết liền, nước đẩy cái bụp, khóa cái kịch một nhát, xong phim.

Cơ chế có bình giảm chấn bằng đệm khí như trong bản vẽ hiện nay các nhà máy chạy chất lỏng hiện đại vẫn dùng. Đường ông to tổ bố, bơm đang chạy, đóng cái van uỵch một nhát, nó giật đường ống rầm rầm. Khung sắt, kèo cột chả mấy chốc mà bay. Lắp cái bình giảm chấn trên đường ống, bên trong cái bình chả có gì, chổng ngược lên trên cho không khí trong ấy là xong. Cả hệ thống chạy êm luôn và ngay ạ.

Với độ dốc rất nhỏ, chỉ tầm 0,5m, con bơm này bơm nước lên được độ cao 100m cũng là một cái hay cho bà con miền núi. Guồng nước của bà con chỉ đưa nước lên cao gần bằng chiều cao của cái guồng, còn cái bơm này thì bơm được cao hơn nhiều.

Trong tài liệu thì ghi nó được phát minh ra cách đây 200 năm. Nhưng thực tế người ai cập cổ khi xây kim tự tháp đã dùng phương pháp này để bơm nước sông Nill lên đỉnh kim tự tháp, làm thành các con kênh nhân tạo, dùng da dê làm phao, buộc phao vào các tảng đá to tướng để di chuyển chúng dễ dàng nhờ lực nâng của nước.
Nếu đúng như vậy, phương pháp này đã được người ta phát minh ra cách đây lâu lắm rồi ạ

----------


## thuhanoi

> Kính các bác, em lập thớt này để mọi người cùng nhau sưu tầm các cơ chế tự động mà phần cơ có vai trò chính ( ví dụ như cái máy khâu đạp chân ý ạ )
> 
> 1 Bơm nước tự động Rampump
> 
> Con này người ta thả xuống suối, nó có thể dùng tác động của dòng chảy để bơm nước lên đồi. Hay phết ạ
> 
> 
> 
> Cơ cấu đơn giản, có cả phần chống sốc, cực pờ rồ, được phát minh ra cách đây hơn 200 năm roài


Bản thử nghiệm của cụ Tuấn nè  :Big Grin:

----------

CKD, Tuấn, vusvus

----------


## huuminhsh

> Wankel thất bại them em nghĩ nguyên nhân không phải đơn giản là "không phổ biến"
> Wankel ưu điểm nổi bật nhất là tỷ lệ công suất/khôi lượng. Nếu xét trong dòng họ đốt trong thì lúc ra đời, nó là đỉnh cao công nghệ. Nhưng..
> Wankel nhược điểm lớn nhất ở khâu bảo trì bảo dưởng, rất khó khăn để có thể phục hồi động cơ này. Nếu nói động cơ đốt trong kiểu truyền thống, phun xăng, phun xăng trực tiếp thì như ở VN ta.. đâu đâu cũng có thể phục hồi. Ngoài việc linh kiện có sẳn thì đồ nghề cũng không yêu cầu gì đặc biệt. Việc xoáy nòng, lên cốt quá là đơn giản. Trong khi Wankel mà mòn thì.. ôi thôi...


chính vì nó không phổ thông nên xẩy ra các hệ lụy khác

----------

